# Cant stop leaning forward while trotting!



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

i cant stop leaning forward while trotting! I also keep being told to sit up but when i sit up i feel as if im being stuck up and that im sticking my boobs out lol . any tips or advice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Take your hands the next time you are in sadle and sit on thim. Rotait your hips forwards and back words not your upper body. when you feel the two bones hit your hands your but is sitting back. I call it sitting on your pockets. If you are not sitting on your pockets it is hard to sit back with the rest of your body.
As for looking stuck up keep your nose down and you will not look stuck up you will look like a good horseman.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What are you doing with your lower leg when you are riding? Where are your feet? And are you gripping or pinching with your knee's?

Also, where is your hand position?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Two mistakes I've made, which may have nothing to do with your riding:

1 - Saddle fit. After much measuring and thinking, I decided my English saddle needed a med-wide gullet instead of a wide. I honestly can't SEE the change in saddle tilt, but I was amazed at how much different it felt. I spent a year working against my saddle. My horse was happier too!

2 - Elbows. Mine were too far forward. I think I did that because I was nervous and wanted to be ready to tighten the reins, but it pulled me forward. And the more nervous I would get, the farther I would tighten up the reins, the farther forward my arms, the more I became off balance and more nervous, etc.

I still lean forward at a trot, but not as bad as before. I'm a weird rider, so don't be surprised if it has nothing to do with your riding.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Jamie, is your saddle balanced? If you have saddle, which is not, you'll be all over the place (including leaning forward).


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

trotting without stirrups will help.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> What are you doing with your lower leg when you are riding? Where are your feet? And are you gripping or pinching with your knee's?
> 
> Also, where is your hand position?



That's my first thought too. Your lower leg is your FOUNDATION! You have no real balance or security without a good lower leg. Your heel should be directly under your hip. Your leg should have equal contact through your thigh/knee/calf (not more pressure in one of those three areas). Make sure the INSIDE of your leg is what has contact with your horse's side, not the back. Start with a good leg first, and other parts of your position/balance will come.


----------



## Gem97 (Feb 6, 2011)

this may sound weird but i heard if you have a small plank of wood attached to your back that you are suppose to sit up straight, it also helps with your dressage posture


----------



## Pilot (Jun 16, 2010)

Sit on your butt bones. Do not have your shoulders slunched over. Think of riding like roalty with your shoulders in a strait line with your neck. Keep your head level. Looking down really throws you forward. Strait back(this will come with sitting on your seat bones).


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the same problem and my instructor says it's because my hands are too far forward. I would work on your hand position. You may want to consider leg position, too, as I believe this may be a contributing factor.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

upnover said:


> That's my first thought too. Your lower leg is your FOUNDATION! You have no real balance or security without a good lower leg. Your heel should be directly under your hip. Your leg should have equal contact through your thigh/knee/calf (not more pressure in one of those three areas). Make sure the INSIDE of your leg is what has contact with your horse's side, not the back. Start with a good leg first, and other parts of your position/balance will come.


Exaclty upnover! That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome advice from all!

today with a beginner student i did a longe lesson (adult) and an intermediate student did the same lesson. intermed did trot > canter, beginner did walk > trot (she is dead dead beginner). both worked on finding their center of gravity via sally swift (LOVE her book) and both ended up with better lower leg - which translated to not leaning forward or riding with too closed a hip angle.

in addition to what everyone mentioned, i also like to add to try and focus on hip angle not leaning so much as there IS a difference. think that you need to have a more open hip angle which in order to do so you need a good foundation (lower leg) and relaxed upper body with hands in the right position a few inches above the withers and in front of the pommel.

also when doing longe lessons (they are good for all levels of riders!) ride with your hands on your head, sit on them, out to the side, one up one down while staying centered, both out in front like superman - and focus on where your hands move what it does to your balance and position and work on being able to move your hands without changing your center of gravity or balance. this will help your body learn how to ride with the ever elusive independent hand you hear trainers talk about all the time  plus hey it's a fun lesson bc you feel totally silly doing it then realize how much it helps!!!


----------



## danmur (Feb 22, 2011)

There are many physical activities you could do but i am willing to bet it is mainly in your head, e.g. A mental blockage, everyone suffers them spend some time visualizing yourself doing it perfectly correct and i know it sounds silly but seriously try it and post back your results

Danny


----------



## horselovermae (Aug 17, 2010)

i find looking up and ahead helps alot and rotate yours shoulders back 

He knows when you're happy
He knows when you're comfortable
He knows when you're confident
And he _always_ knows when you have carrots.
~Author Unknown


----------



## annieapplecake (Mar 19, 2011)

*Trotting*

Don't worry - 

1. when you trot try to lean back a bit - almost what feels like too far back but it will be right position.

2. Are your reins to short - if they are this may be affecting you.

3. Are you tense - try to relax and feel your seatbones on the saddle 

4. Try sitting trot - it can help you get the feel for a trot before you go at a rise


----------

